# m&P40c extended mag issues ftf



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

ok, so i picked up a nice slightly used m&p40c that came with the extended mag 15round and Xgrip plus the two original mags the flat base and pinky grip one.... Well i noticed the Extended mag has issues with FTF, it's almost like it's too tight , either in the spring or some where else.... but when i compare it with the other mags everything looks the same.. the other mags do not have a issue with the FTF.. 

i am just wondering if anyone else had issues with the Extended magazines failing to feed....

i plan on having a gun smith look at the magazine to see if he can fix it, along with buying a few other 15 round mags.. since the gun is alot easier and feels better when using the Xgrip...


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

well i did take my said gun to a gun shop and the owner looked at the magazine and noticed it had a lot of wiggle when it was in the gun.... and he then put in one of the 10 round mags and showed me the difference.... and he told me it was more than likely the magazine was tilting a bit when i would grip the gun.. so when i got home i loaded a few rounds into the extended mag, and racked the slide several times and noticed if i put pressure on the magazine forward or back it did cause a issue... the 10 round magazine had no issues at all..... FML!!!!! lol oh well.... now i am unsure if i want to buy another 15 round mag to see if the same thing happens....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like it's an after market mag ? Maybe you can find another, but better fitting aftermarket mag. 

Good luck
Pic


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

it was a Smith n Wesson..... tonight i did pick up two PRo Mag's just to see if they would work... and they do!!!! so i am happy once again lol......


----------

